# LF wireless mike, need some help



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

So I'd like to use a wireless mike with my costume next year. Hopefully I'll get a silicone mask and I'd like to get a mic to wear underneath it. So I'm looking for one of the really small mics that clips on your ear with a small wire and tiny mic by your mouth. Even better would be the mic that they use in theaters that you actually tape to your face right next to your mouth and then put makeup over.

I just don't know what these are called and where to look. Can anybody help?


----------

